
Dot-com revival spawns startups to serve startups - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2011/04/20/BUG31J4IJM.DTL
======
donofrip
I like this. It's similar to selling shovels during the goldrush (not that
this is a goldrush, but you get the metaphor).

------
arach
Let's not cheer this nonsense. This could be a tabloid article about "Showbizz
revival spawns businesses to services stars".

I mean StackExchange as a startup to serve startups? Can't be serious.

------
yannickmahe
"The most since 2008". Not a really convincing figure in my opinion. The most
since the market tanked only means a recovery is underway.

------
charper
The part I like the most is that first paragraph, none of whats listed is what
the companies do. New Relic - app monitoring. Stack exchange - Online
communities. Dot cloud - app deployment.

------
dmitri1981
Cool. PG has been suggesting a startup for startups for a while now.

See <http://ycombinator.com/ideas.html> , point number 30.

------
Lennie
What I don't understand from the article, why would a startup would want to
hire Java-programmers. ;-)

